# Coryanthes feildingii



## Rick (Oct 6, 2013)

Crazy flowers. I wish they lasted longer.





I caught these buds in the act of opening. It only takes a few hours to go from completely closed to fully open.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 6, 2013)

Crazy is the word!

And how long do they last?


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Crazy is the word!
> 
> And how long do they last?



Just a few days. These are related to Stanophea.

Awesome fragrance that can fill the GH, but fast burnout.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 6, 2013)

Now that just made my morning! That is cooler than the other side of the pillow. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2013)

What a wild and crazy flower!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2013)

Those things still scare me!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 6, 2013)

very Alien.


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2013)

Exotic.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2013)

I love wild & crazy!!!! Pretty good sized plant? What's the culture, typical stanhopea?


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I love wild & crazy!!!! Pretty good sized plant? What's the culture, typical stanhopea?



They tend to run smaller than Stans, but the flowers are bigger. So far I've only had 3, and now down to 2, and 1 of those has been leafless for over a year. 

I picked up a seedling macranthum from TM 3-4 years ago which grew quickly and bloomed a couple of times, but then it went dormant and died a few months ago. A blooming size C gernotii has been up and down with new growths, ended up dropping all its leaves, and has been sitting leafless for over a year. The fieldingii has been fairly good about new growths and blooming for the last couple of years.

Compared to Stanopheas and Gongoras, Cory's seem to be even more closely associated with ants. Some say low (pH <4.0) is a must. Maybe this group really needs some heavy doses of amino acids?? 

I recently started dropping undiluted kelp on the fieldingii and the leafless gernottii, and then rinsing it out about a 1/2 hour later. The fieldingii seems stable, but the gernottii still has not responded (but the bulbs are still nice and green). When these guys do things it happens fast, but they have a poor culture reputation.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 9, 2013)

Rick, 
---just a half joke suggestion, if you can get formic acid from work, water it occasionally with a dilute solution of it. Or hit it occasionally with acetic acid (vinegar) see if that helps. 

May have to check into what compounds are found in old ant nests. One of them is the secret.


----------



## Stone (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice Rick!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> Rick,
> ---just a half joke suggestion, if you can get formic acid from work, water it occasionally with a dilute solution of it. Or hit it occasionally with acetic acid (vinegar) see if that helps.
> 
> May have to check into what compounds are found in old ant nests. One of them is the secret.



Yes I've thought about the formic acid thing (since ants excude lots of that).

There was something recent on culture of horny toads (almost obligate ant eaters in the wild) that was similar (maybe vitamen C , ascorbic acid)???


----------



## abax (Oct 12, 2013)

The blooms are a little scary, but intriguing.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2013)

Unique blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 19, 2013)

Coryanthese are my other love! When I have access to some green house spaces I will collect these like crazy. Thanks for sharing! It really is a fascinating flower


----------

